# Bottle jaw treatment for pregnant ewe near lambing?



## CassyKay (Feb 15, 2022)

What is the protocol for treating a pregnant ewe for bottle jaw (thanks to worms) when she's just a few days out from lambing? Is there a wormer that is safe for her and the baby at this stage? Or do we need to wait? What other supportive care can we give her? Vitamin b, iron, supplements? She has just developed a bottle jaw today and is probably 1-3 days from lambing (best guess).


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 15, 2022)

I would not want to treat her with a wormer, this close to lambing.... any supplements would not hurt her though.


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 16, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> I would not want to treat her with a wormer, this close to lambing.... any supplements would not hurt her though.


X2

If you have those supplements, I would give them.

If she is at all anemic, I would give the iron.

Vit. B is always good.


----------



## CassyKay (Feb 20, 2022)

Thanks. We got advice from a vet to use Cydectin who said it wouldn't hurt the baby and because the ewe needed more immediate treatment. She is recovering nicely.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 20, 2022)

Glad you got some vet advice, and glad she is doing better....  Has she lambed yet?


----------



## CassyKay (Feb 20, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> Glad you got some vet advice, and glad she is doing better....  Has she lambed yet?


Not yet. We've had one prolapse yesterday (hasn't lambed yet either) and a different one lambed this morning that we weren't expecting to be due ahead of some others, so it seems they are enjoying keeping us guessing


----------

